# Help ID my snowblower please.



## 68z (Nov 26, 2015)

It is a Canadian Craftsman 8/26 
Model# C950-52677
Serial# 59455778
Engine# 143786022 SER71060
Thank You


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

made by murray


----------



## 68z (Nov 26, 2015)

would you happen to know what year it is?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

probably ~1987-1988


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum 68z :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

You got issues with it 68z?


----------



## 68z (Nov 26, 2015)

liftoff1967 said:


> You got issues with it 68z?


Well yes a little.
It pops in the exhaust ever once in a while at ldle and high speed. Compression is good leak down is good. Rebuilt the carb, new spark plug, new gas. spark plug has good color. Valve seat look good.
And when I bought it it had a Champion spark plug # RJ17LM but when I look on line it say's it should be a RJ19LM?
Trev


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i dont like champion plugs i would put in an ngk br2lm plug


----------

